#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  я в шоке

## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Салют! слушайте, ПОЖАЛУСТА СКАЖИТЕ МНЕ ЧТО ЭТО ФОТОЖАБА

----------


## До

Это Далай-лама.

----------


## Нико

> Салют! слушайте, ПОЖАЛУСТА СКАЖИТЕ МНЕ ЧТО ЭТО ФОТОЖАБА


А что именно Вас шокировало?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

это я вижу!!!!!! Почему он делает намаз???????????

----------


## Нико

> это я вижу!!!!!! Почему он делает намаз???????????


Его Святейшество почитает все религии. Я видела его фото и в бонской шапке, и с индуистскими причиндалами..... Нечему тут удивляться. Это просто дань почтения и уважения к приглашающей стороне.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

не до такой же степени!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

не думаю что муслимы приглашали его.

----------

Буль (08.07.2010)

----------


## Нико

> не до такой же степени!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> не думаю что муслимы приглашали его.


Конечно, приглашали. Ваш шок -- как раз показатель, почему Вы отличатесь от Его Святейшества Далай-ламы.

----------

Asanga (08.07.2010), Echo (07.07.2010), Kash (09.07.2010), Pedma Kalzang (08.07.2010), Skyku (08.07.2010), Svarog (08.07.2010), Won Soeng (08.07.2010), Zatsunen (07.07.2010), Аким Иваныч (07.07.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (08.07.2010), Иван Денисов (08.07.2010), лесник (08.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2010), Пилигрим (08.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.07.2010), Сергей Хос (07.07.2010), Юндрун Топден (24.11.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

можете узнать где именно (страна) сделано это фото? это просьба.
я знаю что отличаюсь  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> можете узнать где именно (страна) сделано это фото? это просьба.
> я знаю что отличаюсь


Где Вы его нашли для начала? Я думаю, речь об Индии. И потом, Его Святейшество не намаззз тут делает, а совершает буддийскую молитву ради блага братьев-мусульман.

----------


## Sforza

Чунн Генн,Топпер по этому поводу уже проводил тхеравадинский джихад.Поройтесь в архивах.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ВВЕДЕНИЕ В ПРАКТИКУ ПРИБЕЖИЩА
> ...
> 1. Нельзя почитать высшим прибежищем мирские божества, хотя не запрещено полагаться на них в благих мирских делах.


http://yelo.ru/refuge.rtf

Думаю совершенно естественно в таких случаях обращаться к мирским божествам так, как принято ихними последователями (например атрибутика и элементы одежды).

----------

Joy (07.07.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (07.07.2010), Юндрун Топден (07.07.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Если вас в христианской церкви попросят шапку снять или жену в миниюбке не пустят, вы тоже возмущаться будете? :Smilie:

----------

Tseten (07.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Далай-ламе идёт тюбетейка  :Smilie: 
З.Ы. Я не шокирован)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Чунн Генн,Топпер по этому поводу уже проводил тхеравадинский джихад.Поройтесь в архивах.


Те посты уже удалены.

----------

Sforza (08.07.2010), Александр Кеосаян (22.09.2012), Сергей Хос (08.07.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Салют! слушайте, ПОЖАЛУСТА СКАЖИТЕ МНЕ ЧТО ЭТО ФОТОЖАБА


Нет, это свидетельство того, что просветленный ум не имеет формы, а значит и не знает границ.

Интересно, что похожее устремление, превосходящее границы, можно найти практическ в любой религии. Например, Ап. Павел пишет:

“Будучи свободен от всех, я всем поработил себя, дабы больше приобресть: для иудеев я был как иудей, чтобы приобрести иудеев; для подзаконных был как подзаконный, чтобы приобрести подзаконных;… для немощных был как немощный, чтобы приобрести немощных. Для всех я сделался всем, чтобы спасти по крайней мере некоторых.” (1 Кор. 7, 18).

----------

Liza Lyolina (08.07.2010), Neroli (08.07.2010), Pema Sonam (08.07.2010), Sforza (08.07.2010), Skyku (08.07.2010), Won Soeng (08.07.2010), Zatsunen (08.07.2010), Доржик (08.07.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (08.07.2010), Иван Денисов (08.07.2010), Манечка (08.07.2010), Нико (08.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2010), Поляков (08.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (08.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.07.2010), Юндрун Топден (08.07.2010)

----------


## Спокойный

http://www.tibet.net/en/index.php?id...morenews&tab=1

http://www.dalailama.com/news/post/3...-and-happiness

----------

Galina (08.07.2010), Нико (08.07.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

> можете узнать где именно (страна) сделано это фото? это просьба.
> я знаю что отличаюсь


Судя по лицам на заднем плане, это Индонезия или Сингапур, что-то в этом роде. 
 А дядька с правого края фото похоже, и правда в шоке  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Судя по лицам на заднем плане, это Индонезия или Сингапур, что-то в этом роде. 
>  А дядька с правого края фото похоже, и правда в шоке


Ничего подобного, это Индия. А дядьки на заднем плане -- телохранители ЕС.

----------

Доржик (08.07.2010), Кузьмич (08.07.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Я никогда не был в присутствии Его Святейшества, но могу представить как хорошо рядом с ним, когое благословение получаешь опираясь на опыт присутствия рядом со своим коренным Гуру.

Видно у тех мусульман хорошая связь с Авалокитешварой, счастливцы!

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Видно у тех мусульман хорошая связь с Авалокитешварой, счастливцы!


Только маленько ошибки у них конечно были в  виде вырезания монастыря Наланды,разрушения всемирных буддийских святынь .А так религия нормальная,у них большой плюс вообще не пьют алкоголь.А так из мусульман   религиозных лидеров ранга ЕСДЛ-14 вряд-ли кто переступит порог буддийского храма ,не говоря  уж о поклонах и почитании.Буддийская терпимость дело хорошее, но только без нарочитого популизма .

----------

Буль (08.07.2010)

----------


## Бо

Вот что говорит ЕСДЛ о религиозной гармонии сострадании и исламе:

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ion_islam.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2010)

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Это называется терпимость, сострадание и отсутствие эгоизма и цепляния. То, что и демонстрирует всему миру Его Святейшество.


Могу предположить, что если бы Его Святейшество последовательно не демонстрировал такое уважительное отношение к другим традициям и религиям, не вёл просветительскую деятелъность, не вёл диалог со всеми, то отношение и к буддизму было бы гораздо хуже. Не уверен, что репутация его была бы многим лучше ислама. Да и многие из Вас не были бы буддистами.

 И потом, Боддхисаттва может излучать единовременно мериaды воплосчений во все миры, неужели он везде будет одет в одежду тибетского монаха?

----------

Майя Син (05.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Могу предположить, что если бы Его Святейшество последовательно не демонстрировал такое уважительное отношение к другим традициям и религиям, не вёл просветительскую деятелъность, не вёл диалог со всеми, то отношение и к буддизму было бы гораздо хуже. Не уверен, что репутация его была бы многим лучше ислама. Да и многие из Вас не были бы буддистами.
> 
>  И потом, Боддхисаттва может излучать единовременно мериaды воплосчений во все миры, неужели он везде будет одет в одежду тибетского монаха?


Согласна. Будда может являться в этом мире в любом образе. Если мусульманам и индуистам приятно, что Его СВятейшество облачается в их одежды, если от этого у них будет больше любви и терпимости  к другим религиям, то это -- подходящий, искусный и просветлённый метод, только и всего.

----------

Liza Lyolina (09.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (08.07.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Можете написать ему письмо и спросить.


Его пресс-служба распространяет такие фотографии без комментариев?

----------


## Нико

> Его пресс-служба распространяет такие фотографии без комментариев?


А Вы уверены, что это пресс-служба распространила? И что здесь комментировать-то?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> О.ЖУРАВЛЕВА: Лиля вам задает вопрос: «С чем терроризм связан теснее – с исламом, или с Кавказом?» Вы только что говорили, что это интернациональное образование.


Да, не зря появился Саид Бурятский ,тоже между прочим буддистом был...Таких статей на деньги саудовских миллиардеров печатают  день  и  ночь нанятые историки ,ученые,философы и.т.д...А Латынина.Ю наверняка гранты тоже получает...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.07.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Ну что Вы, барон! причем тут "более эффективные методы"? Ведь всякому истинно-верующему, будь он буддист или иудей, или еще кто - неважно, - ему ж главное не оскоромиться как-нибудь невзначай чем-то не кошерным.
> Общением с тиртиками, например, или свининой, или еще чем-то, столь же богомерзким.


Дык видите-ли... Есть (казалось бы) у буддистов такая штука - понятие Дхармы. Которая была всегда - и будет всегда. Которая была до Будды Шакьямуни и Мухаммеда, и будет тогда, когда их имена забудутся. А форма шапочек, тряпочек и прочего забудется еще гораздо скорее. И мы можем задаваться только одним вопросом - поступает ли ЕСДЛ - в соответствии с Дхармой? Как, в соответствии с Дхармой, следует отреагировать, если тебе говорят - слушай, надень шапочку, помолись вместе с нами? И какова будет реакция, если ответить - не буду я с вами молится, а Аллаха вовсе и нет никакого.

Все такие правдорубы, чесслово... Ну давайте отбирать у девочек кукол, а у мальчиков солдатиков. Потому что это ведь не настоящие младенцы и не живые армии. Но вроде бы вменяемые родители даже (о ужас) могут со своими детьми поиграть в куклы/солдатиков. Потому что это шанс их чему-то научить - гораздо лучший, чем отнять все игрушки и поставить в угол.

----------

Dondhup (08.07.2010), Ho Shim (09.07.2010), Liza Lyolina (09.07.2010), Sadhak (08.07.2010), Svarog (09.07.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.07.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.07.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (08.07.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (08.07.2010), Нико (08.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (08.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> у меня нет братьев мусульман. с такими братьями лучше быть сиротой


Слова исполненые высшего сострадания.  :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (08.07.2010), Юндрун Топден (08.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> НО ВОПЛОЩЕНИЕ БОДХИСАТТВЫ МИЛОСЕРДИЯ НЕ ДОЛЖЕН КЛАНЯТЬСЯ БЕСУ. Зачем он сделал это, в угоду муслимам?????????  значит что, на своих наплевать? муслимы дороже? а вы братья и сестры буддисты те из вас что болеют толерантностью еще сильно пожалеют от этом. вас заставят пожалеть деяния муслимов. 
> 
> МОДЕРАТОР ПРОШУ НЕ УБИРАТЬ ЭТОТ ПОСТ. ОЧЕНЬ ПРОШУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Жалко нет смайлика с кадилом

----------


## Neroli

> И мы можем задаваться только одним вопросом - поступает ли ЕСДЛ - в соответствии с Дхармой? Как, в соответствии с Дхармой, следует отреагировать, если тебе говорят - слушай, надень шапочку, помолись вместе с нами? И какова будет реакция, если ответить - не буду я с вами молится, а Аллаха вовсе и нет никакого.


А если таки предложат барана зарезать?  :Frown:

----------

Bob (11.10.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.07.2010), Буль (08.07.2010)

----------


## Нико

Чунн Генн:

А у Вас, видимо, ненависть к муслимам зашкаливает? Поживите в Индии, где больше  мусульман, чем последователей других религий, так ещё и в положении беженца. Поживите рядом с Пакистаном и т.п. И многое Вам откроется.

----------


## Neroli

> А у Вас, видимо, ненависть к муслимам зашкаливает? Поживите в Индии, где больше мусульман, чем последователей других религий, так ещё и в положении беженца. Поживите рядом с Пакистаном и т.п. И многое Вам откроется.


Так у ЕСДЛ просто нет выбора.

----------

Буль (08.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Буддисты разочаровываются. Это не есть хорошо.


Я правильно понимаю, что если ЕСДЛ оденет ковбойскую шляпу, то буддисты должны разочароваться из-за его жестокого отношения к животным, за бонский жезл - из-за связей с фашистами, за фото с Обамой - из-за связей с мировым империальзмом, не дай бог встретится с генсеком Китая - из-за связей с коммунистами и страшно представить, что будет с буддистами из-за фото с Киркоровым  :Big Grin:

----------

Dondhup (08.07.2010), Ho Shim (09.07.2010), Liza Lyolina (09.07.2010), Атевс (08.07.2010), Иван Петров (09.07.2010), Кузьмич (09.07.2010), Нико (08.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (08.07.2010), Юндрун Топден (08.07.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Чунн Генн:
> 
> А у Вас, видимо, ненависть к муслимам зашкаливает? Поживите в Индии, где больше  мусульман, чем последователей других религий, так ещё и в положении беженца. Поживите рядом с Пакистаном и т.п. И многое Вам откроется.


Ну не правда. Индуистов там все-таки 80%, а мусульман - 14%  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ну не правда. Индуистов там все-таки 80%, а мусульман - 14%


Да? я не заметила  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да? я не заметила


Есть такая неправда, как статистика.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Есть такая неправда, как статистика.


Видимо и правда неправда  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> и у меня сердце болит.


Так примите корвалольчику

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> народ что с вами такое происходит?что, не в калачакра тантре про злых лало написано? вы что думайте это какие нибуть телепузики? нет. по всем описаниям это муслимы с своим гребанным всемирным джихадом. а вы сопли размазывайте.


И что вы предлагаете с этим делать? Повбывать их всех первыми?

Вы понимаете что вся эта наша цивилизация со всеми джихадами, религиями, верованиями есть ничто иное как миг в истории, _суть прах зловонный (с)_ и что единственное что имеет значение в этом миге, это то, насколько вы приблизились к состоянию Будды и сколько спасли ЖС. 
ЕСДЛ думаю это осознает в полной мере.
А тут обсуждается кто как поклонился и какую шапочку надел...

----------


## Нико

Хотя, видимо, и верно, что индуистов больше. Может, ненамного, но больше

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Жалко нет смайлика с кадилом


Да как же это нет :Smilie:

----------

